# RP for "hire"



## Rose McCoy (May 8, 2016)

If you need a companion for your rp, whatever the subject, just PM me. I have 3 fursonas that I can play as. It dosent aactually cost enything by the way  Ill also ggladly play eny character thay you knead that is not mine, the 3 are just the ones I made.

Rose McCoy
Purple coy wolf with green eyes
Cynical, outgoing, kinda a dick.
for fantasy she is a bard
for modern she is in college to be a teacher
for sci-fi she is a space pirate
she is the only sona who I will not allow in a sexual rp.

Lylith
Red dagoness with yellow eyes and orange belly
Tall, experienced, smooth talker.
for fantasy she would be a pyromancer
for modern she is a police officer
for scy-fi she is an assassin
sex is ok


Serah
all white werewolf with red cloak
mentally imbalanced, prone to mood swings
for fantasy she is an archer
for modern and scy-fi she is a vigilante
sex is ok


pm me for rp


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 9, 2016)

If u want to, I might be able to rp but I dont have rp character yet.
Plz message me back when u can.
Also plz read my profile because I do have restrictions. You'll get what they r.


----------

